# Mid 5th Week Blood Sugar Diet/7th Week Low Carb



## JTI (Sep 7, 2016)

Another update.

The last two weeks have been very odd with all my results. Progress is slower as I had expected.

For six days straight I didn't lose one gram, but overall in 2 1/2 weeks I managed to lose 2.6kg. It was disheartening but this was the fortnight where I finally lost a couple of inches on my waist.

I had become very adamant in reducing my lantus to 15 units and my sugar levels crept up the first week to average 6.5 in the mornings but came down the second week - so I am back to 5.5 in the morning.  I am still hopeful of losing more weight and inches and reducing my lantus towards the goal of zero.

Due to travels my exercise has been more intermittent and have not reached 10000 steps quite a few times. I also went to about 1000 calories twice in the two weeks but only because I don't want to be a crazy calorie counter and I simply misjudged what I ate when eating out. The funny thing was it was only when I went to higher calories and didn't exercise that I actually lost weight - go figure! I think it may be a bit important to confuse the body a bit and keep it guessing!

I am still planning to move onto lchf with intermittent fasting in a few weeks.  

My stats below following on from last time:

Weight loss:
Start date 17/7/16: 98.2kg
31/7/16: 91.2kg
11/08/16: 88.1kg
22/8/16: 86.1kg
7/9/16: 83.5kg


Average Fasting blood sugar
Start date 01/7/16 to 17/7/16: 7.5
18/7/16 to 22/08/16: 5.2
22/8/16 to 7/9/16 : 6.0

Humalog:
Start date 17/07/16: 60 units per meal. 
Today: ZERO

Lantus: 
Start date 17/7/16: 80 units per night
Today: 15 units per night

Metformin:
No change - 1000mg per day.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 7, 2016)

Congratulations on the progress....

One of the things I find as a low-carber is that I'm susceptible to water retention, on any given day my weight may fluctuate +/- 1 kilo..... I certainly know that if (typically weekends) I have more than the usual amount of carbs then I may well be up 2 kilos or more but I know I will lose it in a few days.

I also like IF, typically on a 16/8 pattern & finds that it helps


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I also like IF, typically on a 16/8 pattern & finds that it helps



I've also introduced IF in order to ensure that my weight loss doesn't slow down.  You've probably seen this...it was what prompted me to fast overnight whenever possible:






Great work and excellent stats...keep on it mate.


----------



## JTI (Sep 8, 2016)

I just watched it. I have seen other videos he has done but not this one. Thanks for this.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Seriously impressive - well done!


----------

